# M-4 -- Faisalabad Multan Motorway



## ghazi52

Faisalabad Multan Motorway..

The M-4 begins at the termination point of Pindi Bhattian-Faisalabad Motorway (M-3) at the Sargodha Road Interchange on the northern outskirts of Faisalabad.

It will continue on a southwest course connecting the cities of Faisalabad, Gojra, Toba Tek Singh, Shorkot, Abdul Hakeem, Khanewal and Multan.

Faisalabad - Gojra............................. 58 km Operational
Gojra - Shorkot.................................. 62 km To be completed by March 2018
Shorkot - Din Pur - Khanewal............... 64 km completed by April 2018
Khanewal - Multan............................ 56 km Operational


Multan Faisalabad Motorway M-4 consist of 4 sections ,
2 section are operational while 2 section are under construction

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Recent trip to Khanewl from Multan























__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Motorway M-4*

*Faisalabad Gojra Section.*























































_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Gojra Shorkot Section.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Girders launched on Toba Tek Singh -- Jhang Road.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thanatos

Absolutely brilliant infrastructure being laid down. I hope it completes soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Gojra Shorkot Section Of Multan Faisalabad Motorway Under Construction
Today first girder launching on bridge 3 Motorway gojra to shorkot*













*Faisalabad - Multan Motorway (M-4) 286 km Shorkot - Din Pur Section*

Sub Base Material Stock Mixed with water in Three stages and prepared to ready for laying on Improved Subgrade .












*Faisalabad - Multan Motorway (M-4) 286 km Shorkot - Din Pur Section*
Laying of Sub base with Pavour in Progress







Resting area Multan Khanewal Section

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alikazmi007

What the ETC on M4?


----------



## BATMAN

Thanatos said:


> Absolutely brilliant infrastructure being laid down. I hope it completes soon.


This section is been under construction, ever since Pervez Musharraf left, more than a decade and all this progress is very recent.


----------



## ghazi52

Work On Bridge On Waryam Wala Road near Toba Tek Singh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rajana-Kamalia interchange

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Work In Progress of Ravi River Bridge at GRC M4 Motorway Project Near Abdul Hakim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Latest satellite imagery for Dinpur Interchange

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 1/4/2018.*

Emulsified Prime coat Pkg 3A (Shorkot -- Dinpur) (M4).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 13/4/2018.*

*Asphalt base course started started at Shorkot -- Dinpur Section.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Holy Fucking shit 
last week I was in ISSB kohat and Deputy President asked me
hmara ek road ha m4 kahan se kahan tak ha 
or BC mjhe nhe pta tha


----------



## ghazi52

*M4 - Interchanges Satellite Images
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*NHA plans Gojra-Shorkot inauguration next month*

ISLAMABAD: Sixty-two kilometre under-construction Gojra-Shorkot section of Pindi Bhattian-Multan Motorway *(M-4)* has nearly been completed and National Highway Authority plans its formal inauguration next month.

An official of the NHA told APP on Wednesday that with its completion, out of five,four sections of the M-4 would become operational,leaving behind only Shorkot-Khanewal section likely to become operational in August or September this year.

He said for ensuring timely completion, Gojra-Shorkot section has been divided in two construction packages. Its first package comprising 31 km Gojra-Jamani section will cost Rs 8.35 billion. The work on the package is being carried out by M/s Xinjiang Beixin China alongwith consultants M/S Renardet SA Switzerland.

The 31 km Jamani-Shorkot section will cost Rs 8.83 billion and it is being constructed by M/S China Railways 1ST Group and its consultant firm is M/S Renardet SA Switzerland.

To a question, the official said that the completion of Pindi Bhattian-Multan Motorway (M-4) will improve Pakistan’s vital north-south road network,promote economic growth, create employment opportunities and ensure regional connectivity.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Imran Khan

ghazi52 said:


>


*میاں نے اپنی بیٹی نچوائی تھی جو تحفہ ہے اسکا کتے کی نسل ہمارا پیسہ ہے یہ میاں کی مان کی ۔۔۔۔۔۔۔۔۔۔۔۔۔۔۔۔۔۔۔۔*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pak_Sher

Great project for creating employment opportunities. Pakistan needs more projects like this.


----------



## ghazi52

*M-3 & M-4 Interchange at Darkhana.*
*




*


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 11/5/2018.*


----------



## ghazi52

Till Pir Mahal interchange............................


----------



## ghazi52

Updates 6/6/2018.

*Shorkot -- Dinpur Section.*

Asphalt and NJB U/C.























*Gojra -- Toba Tek Singh Section.*


----------



## ghazi52

A female engineer/supervisor? Go go girl power.


----------



## ghazi52

Service Area.


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 3/6/2018.*

*Toba Tek Singh Interchange.*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Motorway section to reopen this month*

TOBA TEK SINGH: The motorway (M-4) Gojra-Toba Tek Singh section will reopen for traffic after mid-August while Lahore-Abdul Hakeem portion of the Peshawar-Lahore-Karachi Motorway which passes through Rajana and Pirmahal areas will reopen for traffic after a few weeks when all of its interchanges get completed.

Just two days before PML-N government’s tenure ended, then prime minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi inaugurated the incomplete motorway at Rajana.

Traffic was opened on both roads for just two days and as soon as the PML-N government was dissolved on May 30, the next day interchanges of M-4 located on Toba-Jhang Road and of M-3 (Peshawar-Lahore-Karachi) at Rajana were closed.

A National Highway Authority (NHA) official told that till the mid of August all remaining work and construction of the interchanges will be completed and now a new inauguration function will not be held.

He said the NHA had decided to construct four new service areas on M-4 (Pindi Bhattian-Multan portion) at Nawan Lahore and Jamani interchanges where there will be a petrol pump, a mosque, parking lot and tuck shops.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Toba-Gojra Motorway section to reopen this month*

TOBA TEK SINGH: The motorway (M-4) Gojra-Toba Tek Singh section will reopen for traf fic after mid-August while Lahore-Abdul Hakeem portion of the PeshawarLahore-Karachi Motorway which passes through Rajana and Pirmahal areas will reopen for traffic after a few weeks when all of itsinterchanges get completed.

Just two days before PML-N government`s tenure ended, then prime minister Shahid Khagan Abbasi inaugurated the incomplete motorway at Rajana.

Traffic was opened on both roads for just two days and as soon as the PML-N government was dissolved on May 30, the next day interchanges of M-4 located on TobaJhang Road and of M-3 (PeshawarLahore-Karachi) at Rajana were closed.

A National Highway Authority (NHA) official told Dawn that till the mid of August all remaining work and construction of the interchanges will be completed and now a new inauguration function will not be held.

He said the NHA had decided to construct four new service areas on M-4 (Pindi Bhattian-Multan portion) at Nawan Lahore and Jamani interchanges where there will be a petrol pump, a mosque, parking lot and tuck shops.


----------



## Arsalaan.ali

ghazi52 said:


> *Toba-Gojra Motorway section to reopen this month*
> 
> TOBA TEK SINGH: The motorway (M-4) Gojra-Toba Tek Singh section will reopen for traf fic after mid-August while Lahore-Abdul Hakeem portion of the PeshawarLahore-Karachi Motorway which passes through Rajana and Pirmahal areas will reopen for traffic after a few weeks when all of itsinterchanges get completed.
> 
> Just two days before PML-N government`s tenure ended, then prime minister Shahid Khagan Abbasi inaugurated the incomplete motorway at Rajana.
> 
> Traffic was opened on both roads for just two days and as soon as the PML-N government was dissolved on May 30, the next day interchanges of M-4 located on TobaJhang Road and of M-3 (PeshawarLahore-Karachi) at Rajana were closed.
> 
> A National Highway Authority (NHA) official told Dawn that till the mid of August all remaining work and construction of the interchanges will be completed and now a new inauguration function will not be held.
> 
> He said the NHA had decided to construct four new service areas on M-4 (Pindi Bhattian-Multan portion) at Nawan Lahore and Jamani interchanges where there will be a petrol pump, a mosque, parking lot and tuck shops.



U informed previously that lhe-abdul hakim section will open on 15th august. Is the inauguration on schedule or will there be further delays?


----------



## ghazi52

Finally asphalt layer on *M3-M4 Junction Aug 2018...

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

@ghazi52 bro yeh project kab completed ho ga? pahlay to august 2018 ki date de the but wo to guzar gi hy. ab next kya date hy?


----------



## ghazi52

Hopefully it will be open in November.


----------



## Chishty4

ghazi52 said:


> Hopefully it will be open in November.


ok thanks bro. aap boht information wali post karty hain. I like your post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

Aaj 3 mah bad khanewal say multan janay ka itfaq huva mein yeh dekh k haran rah gaya Sham kot inter change par jitna kaam 3 mah pahlay tha aaj b utna he hy. lagta hy yeh M4 aglay janam mein he completed hoti nazar aaye gi.


----------



## ghazi52

According to CPEC fb page, this motorway will be fully completed on 31st December, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Chishty4




----------



## Chishty4

*Bahiyo 31 Dec 2018 tak b yeh project completed hota nazar nahi aa raha. 5 mah pahlay jitna kaam Sham Kot inter change par tha aj b uthna he hy, aj jab guzar huva to bas 19, 20 ka he farak nazar aaya*


----------



## GHALIB

Nice motorways .


----------



## ghazi52

*Gojra - Shorkot Section.*

Near Waryam Wala Interchange & Shorkot Interchange.

Road, Lane marking, Sign boards are 100% done. Interchanges, Emergency Runway and a mini service area is U/C. Local traffic is now using it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

*M4 Sham Kot Interchange khanewal
Update 3 December 2018
Work speed on this section is too much slow
Credit By Mohsan Iqbal Chishty
*


----------



## ghazi52

*M-3 and M-4 Opening in Two Weeks*

Minister of State for Communication Murad Saeed said audit of a number of road infrastructure projects has been carried out and those who did corruption in these projects will be exposed.

He said we have already recovered 460 million rupees in one project.

Responding to a calling attention notice, Minister of State for Communications Murad Saeed said Gojra-Shorkot and Abdul Hakeem-Lahore motorway sections will be opened for traffic in the next two weeks.

He said Multan-Sukkur section of motorway will be completed before time while we are also planning to start construction work on Sukkur-Hyderabad section on BOT basis.


----------



## Chishty4

#Gojra-#Khanewal #Motorway to miss completion deadline

According to a report prepared by Ministry of Communications, the project will miss its deadline of 19th January 2019 as tentatively, 3 to 4 more months are required to complete the project.

ISLAMABAD - An on-ground inspection revealed that Gojra-Khanewal portion of Faisalabad-Multan Motorway (M-4) is most likely to miss its completion deadline of January 2019 due to pending work at site.

#Punjab #Pakistan


----------



## ghazi52

M4 bridge on River Ravi is complete


----------



## Canuck786

Toba Tek Singh Interchange






Waryamwala Interchange






Shorkot Interchange






Abdul Hakeem Interchange






Dinpur Interchange






Makhdoompur Interchange






Kabirwala Interchange






Shamkot Interchange


----------



## Chishty4

*According To NHA APP*

*13 December 2018*
*Gojra to jamani *section Physical Progress 96%
*Gojra to jamani* section Financial Progress 81.26%

*jamani to Shorkot* section Physical Progress 88.21%
*jamani to Shorkot* section Financial Progress 89.79%

*Shorkot to dinpur* section Physical Progress 65.7%
*Shorkot to dinpur* section Financial Progress 61.35%

*Dinpur to khanewal* section Physical Progress 50%
*Dinpur to khanewal* section Financial Progress 46%

*13 January 2019*
*Gojra to jamani *section Physical Progress 97%
*Gojra to jamani *section Financial Progress 81.26%

*Jamani to shorkot* section Physical Progress 89.04%
*jamani to Shorkot* section Financial Progress 89.79%

*Shorkot to dinpur* section Physical Progress 70.71%
*Shorkot to dinpur* section Financial Progress 69.85%

*Dinpur to khanewal *section Physical Progress 53.4%
*Dinpur to khanewal* section Financial Progress 49.51%

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

62 Km Gojra Shorkot Motorway near completion.It will be operational for traffic in Feb 2019.It is part of 296 Km Pindi Bhattian-Multan Motorway (M-4) out of five,four sections of the M-4 would become operational, leaving behind only Shorkot-Khanewal section which will be operational in June 2019. Photo Credit:Voice of Shorkot


----------



## Chishty4

NHA Gives Final Touches To 62 Km *Gojra-Shorkot* Motorway Opening Plan at end of January 2019.National Highways and Motorway Police deployment on the said section of motorway is under process.
Its first package comprising 31 km *Gojra-Jamani* section has cost Rs 8.35 billion and work on the package had been carried out by M/s Xinjiang Beixin China along with consultants M/S Renardet SA Switzerland.
The 31 km *Jamani-Shorkot* section costing Rs 8.83 billion has been constructed by M/S China Railways 1st Group and its consultant firm is M/S Renardet SA Switzerland.


----------



## ghazi52

Motorway Police New Patrolling Fleet for 62 Km Gojra Shorkot Motorway M-4. It is section of 296 Km Pindi Bhattian Multan *Motorway M-4*.Opening date will be announced soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

*Faisalabad - Multan* (M-4),
*Gojra-Shorkot* section’s Inauguration is *expected* on *February 02,2019*.

*Sources: NHA OFFICIAL FACEBOOK PAGE *


----------



## Chishty4

Murad Saeed to open M4 motorway section on *Saturday*
ISLAMABAD - Federal Minister for Communications Murad Saeed is going to inaugurate Gojra-Shorkot section of Faislabad-Multan Motorway, which was initiated by the last government of Pakistan *Muslim League-Nawaz* in the year 2016. 
A ceremony in this regard will be held at Shorkot interchange, which would be attended by the federal minister and senior officers of National Highway Authority (NHA) and Ministry of Communications while after that, the section will be made operational for general public.
Source: The Nation Newspaper


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Chishty4

*Motorway M-IV Gojra to Shorkot Section's Inaugurate*





61 Km #Gojra-#Shorkot motorway section of #Faisalabad to #Multan Motorway (M-4) will be inaugurated today.
Federal Minister for Communication & Postal Services will inaugurate the motorway section.
According to General Manager Construction (M-4) Muhammad Shoaib, the section was constructed in two parts. First part is 31-km long from Gojra to Jamani and it has been constructed at a cost of Rs 7.45 billion, out of total estimated cost of Rs 8.35 billion and a sum of Rs 900 million have been saved in the section.
The second part was 30-km long from Jamani to Shorkot. This part was completed at a cost of Rs 8.65 billion against the estimated cost of Rs 9.05 billion and saved Rs 400 million.
Three interchanges and 9 big bridges have been constructed in the 61-km long section. The motorway will link Karachi and Gawadar port to southern parts of the country


*گوجرہ شورکوٹ موٹر وے M4 کا آغاز*

گوجرہ شورکوٹ سیکشن 61کلومیٹر پر مشتمل ہے جس کو2حصوں میں تقسیم کیا گیا ہے
31 کلومیٹر کا حصہ گوجرہ سے جمانی تک ہے جس کی تعمیر کا ہدف 8.35ارب روپے رکھا گیا تھا جسے 7.45ارب روپے میں مکمل کیا گیا..
جمانی سے شورکوٹ 30کلومیٹر دوسرے حصے کی تعمیری لاگت کا ہدف 9.05ارب روپے تھا جسے 8.65ارب میں مکمل کیا گیا اس موٹروے پر رفتار کی حد120کلومیٹر فی گھنٹہ رکھی گئی ہے اس پر 3انٹرچینج اور 9بڑے پل بنائے گئے ہیں اس کی تعمیر سے فیصل آباد،جھنگ،ٹوبہ ٹیکسنگھ اور شورکوٹ کی عوام کو سفر کیساتھ ساتھ تجارتی سرگرمیوں میں بھی فائدہ ہوگا جبکہ جنوبی پنجاب کے علاقے M1-M2-M3 سے منسلک ہوجائیں گے ملتان اور راوالپنڈی کا راستہ انتہائی کم ہوجائے گا اس موٹروے کی تکمیل پر کراچی سے گوادر کی بندرگاہوں کو ملک کے شمالی حصہ سے ملائے گی
ٹوبہ ٹیکسنگھ اور شورکوٹ پاکستان کے دو ایسے شہر ہیں جن کے دونوں اطراف 2موٹروے M3اورM4گزرتی ہیں اور شورکوٹ سے چند کلومیٹر فاصلے پر یہ دونوں موٹرویز آپس میں باہم مل جاتی ہیں


----------



## Chishty4

61 KM LONG GOJRA-SHORKOT MOTORWAY OPENED TO TRAFFIC (Islamabad: February 02, 2019) Press Release : Gojra-Shorkot Section of Faisalabad-Khanewal Motorway (M-4) has been opened to traffic today. This is an important project of National Highway Authority, Ministry of Communications. Talking to media men on this occasion Parliamentary Secretary for Communications Mian Muhammad Shafiq, Chief Whip National Assembly Malik Aamir Dogar and Riaz Fatyana MNA said, the project has connected Southern Punjab with Federal Capital and Sindh. The project will provide opportunities of socio-economic development to the developing areas of this whole area. Distinguished personalities of the area Chairman NHA Jawwad Rafique Malik, Inspector General National Highway and Motorway Police Allah Dino Khawaja, senior officers of Ministry of Communications, National Highway Authority, National Highways and Motorway Police and local administrators were also present there. Talking to media men Parliamentary Secretary for Communications Mian Muhammad Shafiq, Chief Whip National Assembly Malik Aamir Dogar and Riaz Fatyana MNA said, a coordinated road network undoubtedly plays vital role in socio-economic uplift, and that project of Faisalabad-Khanewal Motorway possesses extra ordinary significance for over all development of this area. This 4 lane motorway will not only accelerate pace of economic activity but it will also provide a shorter route to textile industry of this area for Karachi. The project will bring about new opportunities of economic development in Faisalabad, Gojra, Jhang, Shorkot and Toba Tek Singh thus generating new chances of employment. The project will also pave the way to take agriculture products of this region to the big markets of the country. The project will also connect Southern Punjab with already operational Islamabad-Peshawar Motorway (M-1), Islamabad –Lahore Motorway (M-2) and under construction Lahore-Abdul Hakeem Motorway (M-3) while distance between Multan and Twin Cities of Islamabad and Rawalpindi will also be reduced. Fasaialabad-Khanewal Motorway will cast far-reaching positive effects on national economy. Earlier talking to media men, Chairman National Highway Authority Mr. Jawwad Rafique Malik said, length of Gojra-Shorkot section of M-4 is 61 Km, and 4 Lane this section is divided into two parts. Gojra-Jamani portion is 31 Km and its contract cost was Rs. 8.35 billion while it is completed at cost of Rs. 7.45 billion. Likewise contract cost of 30 Km second portion Jamani-Shorkot was Rs. 9.05 billion, while it is completed at cost of Rs. 8.65 billion. Thus a total saving of Rs. 1300 million is made in this project. 3 interchanges and 09 major bridges are built on this motorway. Designed speed for vehicles is 120km/hours.


----------



## ghazi52

Motorway Police started Patrolling at new 61 Km Gojra Shorkot Motorway *M-4.*It is section of #Faisalabad Multan Motorway .Do not over speed specially in fog and night.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

Inauguration *Gojra - Shorkot* Section Faisalabad - Multan Motorway M-4





__ https://www.facebook.com/















61 Km *Gojra Shorkot* Motorway M-4 reduced traveling time 3 hours to only one hour between Shorkot and Fasialabad.
Route Map of *Faisalabad Multan* Motorway M-4.
Over speeding is dangerous for you and your family

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

*62KM Gojra-Shorkot section of Motorway being opened for traffic today| 2 February 2019*







*Motorway was inaugurated from Shorkot to Gojra 02/02/2019*


----------



## Chishty4

Barriers at 61 Km *Gojra shorkot* section have been removed.Motorway M4 shorkot to gojra opened for public All barriers removed from carriageway.
*Alert!* Drive carefully as work is in process from *shorkot to jamani* section.
Photo Credit:*Bilal Sharif*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xracer

*Gojra-Shorkot section of Motorway inaugurated. 

ISLAMABAD: *Member of National Assembly Riaz Fatyana and Ministry of Communications Parliamentary Secretary Mian Muhammad Shafique inaugurated on Saturday the Gojra–Shorkot section of the National Motorway M4, which will further reduce travel cost and time for people and goods moving from and towards south Punjab.

The construction was done with the support of the Asian Development Bank (ADB) and the Department for International Development (DFID) of the United Kingdom under the Pakistan Economic Corridors Programme to promote regional trade, tourism and economic growth in the country. ADB provided $178 million in financing for the four-lane, access-controlled 61 kilometres motorway, while DFID provided $92 million in grant. The programme envisions upgrading highway networks connecting the country’s southern and northern parts, helping improve road links between Pakistan and Central Asian countries as well as China.

The Faisalabad-Gojra 58.2km section, which was completed with ADB support, is already open for traffic. Meanwhile, the 65.28km Shorkot–Khanewal road section is under construction.

Once completed, the M4 will connect Faisalabad with Multan and provide an efficient transport corridor link between the northern parts of the country and the port cities of Karachi and Gwadar. It will also link up these cities with the existing networks of national motorways M1, M2, and M3, shortening the travel distance of south Punjab with central and northern urban and business centre, including Lahore, Islamabad and Peshawar.

“The new road will unlock trade and agribusiness potential for millions of people in Gojra, Shorkot and adjoining area that will bring many smaller cities and towns into a more efficient transportation loop. It will also provide people better access to basic facilities, including health and education,” said ADB Country Director for Pakistan Xiaohong Yang.

DFID’s head in Pakistan, Joanna Reid, said the new motorway will provide safe and faster transport to people and ease heavy traffic on the existing roads in thickly populated areas around Shorkot. She hoped the road would help farmers to transport their produce from farm to market faster and cheaper, improving their productivity and prosperity.

The transport sector contributes about 10 per cent to the country’s gross domestic product. It is estimated that 2.3 million people or about 6 per cent of the total employed labour force of Pakistan earn their livelihood from this sector. Road transport also dominates the country’s transport system, accounting for almost 96 per cent of freight and 92 per cent of passenger traffic.

Much of the country’s 12,500km national highway network is old and dilapidated, impeding the efficiency and safety of road transport.
*https://tribune.com.pk/story/1902676/1-gojra-shorkot-section-motorway-inaugurated/?amp=1*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

Construction work of 65-Km Shorkot-Khanewal M-4
Girder 40 Meter launching at Khanewal N5 Road Near Shamkot Internchange CPEC project. Launched by GAA Heavy Garder Launching Company
This section has been divided in two portion including 31 km Shorkot-Dinpur section and 34 km Dinpur-Khanewal section.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

#Motorway Police briefing road users at *#Gojra #Shorkot* Motorway M-4.
61 Km *#Faisalabad-#Multan* M-4 section is operational for traffic recently.
Careful driving due to Reconstruction sites

Photo Credit:Muhammad Imran Khan

#Punjab #Pakistan


----------



## Chishty4

*this is an invalid and technically wrong web address*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

Enjoy Safe Drive in Pakistan
61 Km Gojra Shorkot Motorway part of Faisalabad Multan Motorway M-4
















__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=814745698860900


----------



## ghazi52

61 KM Gojra Shorkot Motorway part of Faisalabad Multan Motorway M-4 completed and open for traffic.


----------



## Chishty4




----------



## Chishty4

Chishty4 said:


> *According To NHA APP*
> 
> *13 December 2018*
> *Gojra to jamani *section Physical Progress 96%
> *Gojra to jamani* section Financial Progress 81.26%
> 
> *jamani to Shorkot* section Physical Progress 88.21%
> *jamani to Shorkot* section Financial Progress 89.79%
> 
> *Shorkot to dinpur* section Physical Progress 65.7%
> *Shorkot to dinpur* section Financial Progress 61.35%
> 
> *Dinpur to khanewal* section Physical Progress 50%
> *Dinpur to khanewal* section Financial Progress 46%
> 
> *13 January 2019*
> *Gojra to jamani *section Physical Progress 97%
> *Gojra to jamani *section Financial Progress 81.26%
> 
> *Jamani to shorkot* section Physical Progress 89.04%
> *jamani to Shorkot* section Financial Progress 89.79%
> 
> *Shorkot to dinpur* section Physical Progress 70.71%
> *Shorkot to dinpur* section Financial Progress 69.85%
> 
> *Dinpur to khanewal *section Physical Progress 53.4%
> *Dinpur to khanewal* section Financial Progress 49.51%



*According to NHA APP Till 15 February 2019*
*
Gojra to jamani *section Physical Progress 100%

*Jamani to shorkot* section Physical Progress 90%

*Shorkot to dinpur* section Physical Progress 76.06%

*Dinpur to khanewal *section Physical Progress 58.4%


----------



## Chishty4

Today, shamkot M4 bridge @ N5


----------



## Chishty4

M4 bridge on khanewal road, Kabirwala


----------



## Chishty4

*Shorkot toll plaza under construction*
Photo credit Mohsan Chishty
Updates 22 February 2019












*Welcome M4*











*Rest area under construction*


----------



## Chishty4

*Old sign board insert near gojra toll plaza
Out and again in gojra toll plaza for travel shorkot. 
Photo credit: Mohsan iqbal Chishty*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

*Rest area under construction Jamani To Shorkot section
#Gojra #Shorkot #M4 Moterway
Photo credit: Mohsan iqbal Chishty



















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

*Shorkot toll plaza under construction
(Gojra to shorkot exit side)
M4 Moterway
Photo credit: Mohsan iqbal Chishty*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

*I don't know what's going on here*
*Near Shorkot Toll plaza*
*#M4 moterway














*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

Chishty4 said:


> *According to NHA APP Till 15 February 2019*
> *
> Gojra to jamani *section Physical Progress 100%
> 
> *Jamani to shorkot* section Physical Progress 90%
> 
> *Shorkot to dinpur* section Physical Progress 76.06%
> 
> *Dinpur to khanewal *section Physical Progress 58.4%



*According to NHA APP Till 07 March 2019*


*Jamani to shorkot* section Physical Progress 90.78%

*Shorkot to dinpur* section Physical Progress 76.6%

*Dinpur to khanewal *section Physical Progress 63%

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

*Today, shamkot M4 bridge @ N5 khanewal
Working speed very slow
Photo credit: Mohsan iqbal Chishty













*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Asphalt Carpeting under at Shorkot-Khanewal Section (Final Section) of Multan Faisalabad Motorway M-4

Expected to complete till September 2019.








..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

*Dosto shorkot say agay abi moterway complete nahi huvi, Barriers laga k road band kiya huva hy jis waja say 3 days mein 2 accident huve hain. ager aap multan ki taraf traveling kar rahay hain to shorkot toll palza say exit ho jay, agay janay ki try na karay. plz care full drive. thanks*

Accident No.1

Another Happend yesterday night m4 shorkot toll plaza at 2AM
some minor injuries only.All are safe























Accident No.2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

Pindi Bhattian Interchange on #Faisalabad Motorway M-4 toll plaza closed which was hurdle for traffic coming from Lahore Islamabad Motorway M-2 and #PindiBhattian #Multan Motorway M-4 Junction

#Punjab #Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

ALIBHAI69


Let me clear all the confusion regarding which section is open and which is not. Yesterday I travelled from Rawalpindi to Sadiqabad. From Rawalpindi till down to Gojra you get fully operational motorway. For going to shorkot, you have to first exit the motorway from Gojra and re enter again. From Gojra to shorkot, the motorway is open and operational, but when exiting form Shorkot, there is no toll as toll plazas are not operation there. What's new is that the road from Shorkot till Abdul hakeem is also complete, but still not operational. There is still some construction going on. When you reach Abdul hakeem, you find that the interchanges are blocked by barriers. You cannot exit the motorway from there. Luckily there was a Faisal movers bus so we were allowed to leave the motorway form there. So what i recommend is that use the motorway till Shorkot. If you are a day traveller than you might travel till Abdul hakim but there is a possibility that you may not be allowed to leave and would have to turn back. Sorry I could not upload pics as it was night time. I hope this is useful.

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1594604&page=39

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

bad they should have clear signs and have temporary soft blocks before putting hard barriers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

32 Km Shorkot Abdul Hakeem Motorway section of faisalabad Multan Motorway M-4 open for traffic from Shorkot toward Abdul Hakeem Junction of M-3/M4.Both motorways intersect each other
Photo Credit:Muhammad Imran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

*Shorkot - Abdul Hakeem Section.*

M-4 is opened up to Pull Bagar Road Interchange, Abdul Hakeem. All the traffic going from Multan to Lahore/Rawalpindi is using Kabirwala Pull Bagar Route.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4




----------



## Chishty4

Shorkot to Din pur section





Dinpur to khanewal section






Jamani To Shorkot section


----------



## Chishty4

Last section Abdul Hakeem-Khanewal is in final stages.


----------



## Chishty4

M4 Abdulhakeem Toll plaza


----------



## ghazi52

*NHA hands over Sahianwala service area to new operator
*
The service area was previously rented out at just Rs160,000 per month but the same went at monthly rent amounting to Rs6,500,000 after a transparent bidding process

The National Highway Authority has handed over the control of Sahianwala Service Area located on Faisalabad-Multan Motorway (M-4) to a successful bidder, who won the contract three months ago by offering around 28 times higher monthly rent. The service area was previously rented out at just Rs160,000 per month but the same went at monthly rent amounting to Rs6,500,000 after a transparent bidding process conducted on the instructions of incumbent management.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The name Faisalabad-Khanewal is politically motivated, same as Lahore-Multan. 

The M-4 stretches from M-2 (at Pindi-Bhattian) to Multan. It has an exit for Faisalabad, Gojra, Toba Tek Singh, Shorkot, Khanewal, Multan etc.. So no, it does not follow Multan road. Currently the section from Abdul Hakeem to Khanewal of M-4 hasn't opened. Thus there is a ~35 km hole in the route. 

The M-3 starts from M-2 near Lahore and ends up merging into M-4 at Abdul-Hakeem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

Carpeting work on M4 #Motorway #AbdulHakeem & Khanewal remaining part of #Khanewal #Shorkot section.
Cleaning & Lane marking work started.

This section will Complete in September

#Punjab #Pakistan


----------



## ghazi52

Sherjee278

Quote: Originally Posted by *nadeem79* 

Thanks bro Sherjee278 for sharing information. Please guide us also about following points.

1. Which route you choose to reach Pull Bagar from Multan?
2. Is there any motorway patrolling on M4 from Pull Bagar to Gojra?
3. Have they restricted bikes on Pull Bagar to Gojra?
4. Is traveling safe in nights in this area even there is not yet proper fencing?
5. Have you seen any progress on pull bagar to kenewal?

.......................... Reply..

It's really surprising that M5 is going to open in august 2019 where as this 32KM patch will be opened in September 2019. What do you think??

1. We used Pull Bagar Interchange to Abdul Hakeem Bypass to Kacha Khu Route. The road isn't that great. Single and too much traffic now a days.

2. I was travelling just after sehri and motorway Police was patrolling at different points all along M-4 from Pull Bagar to Faisalabad. Means they patrol at night too. 

3. There wasn't any bike to be seen during whole journey. Traffic rush is more on Pull Bagar/M-3-M-4 interchange section. IMO this section upto Shamkot interchange should be 6 lanes. 

4. Fencing is done for most of the opened part and motorway section is safe for travelling at night too. There shouldn't be any issue in Pull Bagar to Kacha Khu route as almost all the heavy traffic and busses are using this route 24/7. Rush is a issue though. 

5. Asphalt work / Lane marking was done on Pull bagar to Shamkot section as far as i could see from Pull bagar Interchange. Dumpers carrying asphalt were heading towards Kabirwala interchange side. Probably some part of this section is under the same contractor. Shamkot Interchange bridge on N-5 looks like complete too. Just asphalt remaining. Interchange work is slow. If the main carriageway is complete, all they have to do is to connect already used toll plaza of Shamkot using slip roads and open the motorway. Meanwhile they can complete the new toll plaza on other side of N-5.

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1594604&page=44


----------



## Chishty4

*300 meters before Shamkot interchange khanewal*
Today updates 7-6-2019
Photo credit: *Mohsan Iqbal Chishty






























































*


----------



## Chishty4

SOME PICTURES from M4 Multan to Joining M3 lhr-adbul Hakeem Motorways

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

*A Public Service Message*

تمام اہلیان خانیوال/ ملتان سے مودبانہ گذارش ہے کہ لاہور / فیصل آباد جاتے ہوئے یا آتے ہوئے موٹروے کااستعمال عبدالحکیم انٹر چینج سے کریں ۔۔۔عبدالحکیم سے کبیروالہ تک موٹروے کا ابھی باقاعدہ افتتاح نہیں ہوا۔ راستے میں کام ہورہا ہے اور ٹریفک بھی بےترتیب آرہی ہے جس کی وجہ سے حادثات معمول بن گئے ہیں ۔کل مورخہ 25 جون کو حادثے میں 4 لوگ مر گئےاور اس مہینے میں تقریبا 11 لوگ حادثات کی نظر ہو چکے ہیں ۔لہذا اپنا اور اپنے گھر والوں کا خیال کیجیے ۔۔۔
یہ میسج تمام احباب اپنے موبائل کے ہر گروپ میں سینڈ کریں ۔شکریہ
ریسکیو 1122 خانیوال
ایمرجنسی۔نمبر 

0659200365
1122


----------



## Chishty4

*M4 Kabirwala Interchange June 2019 imagery




*


----------



## Chishty4

Chishty4 said:


> *A Public Service Message*
> 
> تمام اہلیان خانیوال/ ملتان سے مودبانہ گذارش ہے کہ لاہور / فیصل آباد جاتے ہوئے یا آتے ہوئے موٹروے کااستعمال عبدالحکیم انٹر چینج سے کریں ۔۔۔عبدالحکیم سے کبیروالہ تک موٹروے کا ابھی باقاعدہ افتتاح نہیں ہوا۔ راستے میں کام ہورہا ہے اور ٹریفک بھی بےترتیب آرہی ہے جس کی وجہ سے حادثات معمول بن گئے ہیں ۔کل مورخہ 25 جون کو حادثے میں 4 لوگ مر گئےاور اس مہینے میں تقریبا 11 لوگ حادثات کی نظر ہو چکے ہیں ۔لہذا اپنا اور اپنے گھر والوں کا خیال کیجیے ۔۔۔
> یہ میسج تمام احباب اپنے موبائل کے ہر گروپ میں سینڈ کریں ۔شکریہ
> ریسکیو 1122 خانیوال
> ایمرجنسی۔نمبر
> 
> 0659200365
> 1122




A Public Service Message

*پنجاب ایمرجنسی سروس*
*ریسکیو1122* 
*پبلک ریلیشن ونگ خانیوال*
*تاریخ 11 جولائی 2019*
ٹیکرز برائے الیکٹرونک میڈیا
*عنوان* روڈ ٹریفک ایکسیڈنٹ 
*خانیوال:* مخدوم پور انٹر چینج موٹر وے کار الٹ گئ ۔ ریسکیو1122
*خانیوال* حادثہ زیر تعمیر روڈ استعمال کرنے کے باعث پیش آیا۔
۔ریسکیو1122
*خانیوال:* کار الٹنے کے باعث 2 افراد زخمی۔ ریسکیو1122
*خانیوال:* زخمیوں ہونے والوں میں گلزار احمد اور عتیق الرحمان سکنہ شورکوٹ شامل۔ ریسکیو1122
*خانیوال:* ریسکیو1122 نے موقع پہنچ کر ابتدائی طبی امداد کے دی۔ ریسکیو1122
*خانیوال:* ۔ ریسکیو1122 
*راشد چوہدری* 
ڈسٹرکٹ میڈیا کوآرڈینیٹر ریسکیو 1122خانیوال


----------



## Chishty4

*Kabirwala Interchange M4 Motorway
Today updates 13-7-2019*
Photo credit: *Mohsan Iqbal Chishty*
*Too much Slow work speed























































*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

Fine and rainy morning today at m4 motorway near toba take singh





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2338499006418620

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

Aj kabirwala interchange k pass say guzarna huva to meine ek labor k banday say pocha kab tak complete ho jay ga to os ne batya hamary boss ne 16 August tak complete hony ka batya hy.

But dosto mein os banday ki bat say agree nahi karta.kafe kam baki hy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

*Shamkot interchange M4 khanewal*
Today updates 26-7-2019
Photo credit: *Mohsan Iqbal Chishty

Note: shukar hy Shamkot interchange bannay k kuch aasar nazar aye hain. Rump par asphalt layer ho gi hy or interchange ki bais b rekhi ja rahe hy. But abi b 2,3 mah mazid lagy gay. Kafe kam rahta hy.

















































*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## wali87

Hate to admit it but all these mega projects were started by the Ganja bros. and company. Kuch toh faida diya.


----------



## Kabira

This motorway project was a shame. Started in Musharaf era and still under construction. Now they have decided to convert in to 6 lanes from 4. .


----------



## Chishty4

Abdul Hakeem Interchange M4. (*Abdulhakeem say Multan side Updates 03.08.2019*) work in progress
Photo credit: *MOHSAN IQBAL CHISHTY*

*


















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

*MakhdumPur Pahoran Interchange And Surrounding area* M4 Motorway *03 August 2019* Updates
Photo Credit: *MOHSAN IQBAL CHISHTY










































Sign Board Work






Line Marking Work











Rest Area Near MakhdumPur









*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Nice sharing

@Chishty4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

ghazi52 said:


> Nice sharing
> 
> @Chishty4



Thanks bro


----------



## alikazmi007

When will this one be completed?


----------



## Chishty4

*Kabirwala Interchange And Surrounding area* M4 Motorway *03 August 2019* Updates
Photo Credit: *MOHSAN IQBAL CHISHTY*


*



















































*


----------



## Chishty4

*Shamkot interchange *M4 Motorway *04 August 2019* Updates
Photo Credit: *MOHSAN IQBAL CHISHTY



































*


----------



## Chishty4

Friends kabirwala interchange say abdulhakeem interchange tak ki development photo ki help say ap logon ne mare previous post mein dekh li ho gi. But kuch baten ap doston ko zubani batta hon

*Divider 100% complete hain
Line marking 90% tak complete hy
Guard rail 70% tak complete hain
Fencing 50% tak complete hy
Sign board 90% tak lag gay huve hain*

*Interchange details*

*Shamkot interchange* k old toll plaza k in and out k rumps par asphalt layer ho gi hy.
Shamkot interchange k new toll plaza par kaam shoro hy. Ek side par abi rump ban raha hy , or dusri side ka toll plaza ki bais rekhi ja rahe hy.
Shamkot interchange par N5 ko wide kiya ja raha hy.

*Kabirwala interchange* par abi dono side k rumps ki miti he puri ki ja rahe hy. Toll plaza ka namo nishan nahi.

*Makhdumpur interchange* k rumps par asphalt layer ho gi hy. Toll plaza b 60% tak complete hy.
Makhdumpur k pass rest area under construction hy.

M4 Motorway par work karty ek worker say pocha to os ne batya hy Road k oper ka kaam 14 August tak complete ho jay ga or carriage way ko open kar diya jay ga. Baki interchanges or side wala kaam bad mein hota rahy ga.
Dosto 14 August kon sa door hy. Dekhty hain kya hota hy.

Unofficial tor par log safar kar rahy hain. Ziyada tar log wrong way driving kar rahy hain.


----------



## Chishty4




----------



## Tameem

What is the progress on 
Abdul Hakeem to Khanewal Section - 31 KM.
Does any work starts on it?


----------



## Chishty4

" M4 MULTAN - FAISALABAD MOTORWAY "

Sing Board and divider 100% completed between abdulhakem to khanewal section

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Chishty4 said:


> " M4 MULTAN - FAISALABAD MOTORWAY "
> 
> Sing Board and divider 100% completed between abdulhakem to khanewal section
> 
> View attachment 574694


So can it be used? Or have to get off at A hakeem and then rejoin at khanewal?


----------



## Chishty4

Comfortably Numb said:


> So can it be used? Or have to get off at A hakeem and then rejoin at khanewal?



Now it's almost operational, everyone is using it now with ease. But the NHA has not officially opened.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Chishty4 said:


> Now it's almost operational, everyone is using it now with ease. But the NHA has not officially opened.


Thankyou

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

Shamkot interchange khanewal.
Ek side k toll plaza ban raha hy. Dusri side ka abi ramps par he kaam ho raha hy

Photo Credit: Mohsan Iqbal Chishty


----------



## maverick1977

Chishty4 said:


> Shamkot interchange khanewal.
> Ek side k toll plaza ban raha hy. Dusri side ka abi ramps par he kaam ho raha hy
> 
> Photo Credit: Mohsan Iqbal Chishty
> 
> View attachment 576304
> View attachment 576305
> View attachment 576306
> View attachment 576307
> View attachment 576308


When is M4 getting completed ? 
Can someone share what is M3 to M 8 details


----------



## Chishty4

ShamKot Interchange M4 Khanewal


----------



## Chishty4

*September Updates as on October 6...*




*Shamkot Interchange*








*Kabirwala Interchange*








*Makhdoompur Interchange*


----------



## Chishty4




----------



## Amer Hussain




----------



## Amer Hussain

Can anyone confirm above news.?


----------



## wali87

Amer Hussain said:


> View attachment 586301
> 
> 
> Can anyone confirm above news.?



Took this government around 1.5 years just to inaugurate an already completed project. Think about how much revenue it could’ve generated if only it was opened to public when it was completed. Speaks volume about the mindset and the ability of this current government.


----------



## Panther 57

wali87 said:


> Took this government around 1.5 years just to inaugurate an already completed project. Think about how much revenue it could’ve generated if only it was opened to public when it was completed. Speaks volume about the mindset and the ability of this current government.


This is an incorrect news. Previous govt inaugurated M4 with only few kilometers complete. All bridges, exits, even entry from M2 was done after they departed. Politicians are not interested in motorway completion but its inauguration only. Just like M2 which was completed by Musharaf and not MNS. 
On a different note. If Abdul Hakim Khanewal section is open then its a wonderful drive to Sukkur. In September I drove from Lahore to Sukkur, entering M2 at around 1045 hours. I was in Sukkur by 1930 hours via M5, though it was officially open. I also lost time from Abdul Hakim to Kahnewal and another hour due to some administrative reasons. Now people should be able to make it to Sukkur in 6 hours or so. Sukkur - Karachi is another 5 hours. ideal for groups travelling on this route, better than by air travel.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chishty4

عبد الحکیم خانیوال موٹروے کو ہر قسم کی ٹریفک کے لیے کھول دیا گیا ہے۔


----------



## wali87

Panther 57 said:


> This is an incorrect news. Previous govt inaugurated M4 with only few kilometers complete. All bridges, exits, even entry from M2 was done after they departed. Politicians are not interested in motorway completion but its inauguration only. Just like M2 which was completed by Musharaf and not MNS.
> On a different note. If Abdul Hakim Khanewal section is open then its a wonderful drive to Sukkur. In September I drove from Lahore to Sukkur, entering M2 at around 1045 hours. I was in Sukkur by 1930 hours via M5, though it was officially open. I also lost time from Abdul Hakim to Kahnewal and another hour due to some administrative reasons. Now people should be able to make it to Sukkur in 6 hours or so. Sukkur - Karachi is another 5 hours. ideal for groups travelling on this route, better than by air travel.



The thing is, I ve been using M4 all the way till Gojra and Toba tek Singh since 2016. Almost twice a month. While the shorkot section also became unofficially active at the end of 2017 . The only bridge that needed completion was the Khanewal one near Abdul Hakeem, which was hampering the connecting of shorkot-Abdul hakeen-Khanewal section. So I believe you are mistaken there.
Btw M4 connects from the Faisalabad(M3)not M2. So Faisalabad onward is M4.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1188777400785657861

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Panther 57

wali87 said:


> The thing is, I ve been using M4 all the way till Gojra and Toba tek Singh since 2016. Almost twice a month. While the shorkot section also became unofficially active at the end of 2017 . The only bridge that needed completion was the Khanewal one near Abdul Hakeem, which was hampering the connecting of shorkot-Abdul hakeen-Khanewal section. So I believe you are mistaken there.
> Btw M4 connects from the Faisalabad(M3)not M2. So Faisalabad onward is M4.


My reference to M2 was entering motorway from thokar niaz baig lahore. as you move towards islamabad there is an exit leading to M-3. M-3 merges into M4 which ultimately merges with M-5


----------



## wali87

Panther 57 said:


> My reference to M2 was entering motorway from thokar niaz baig lahore. as you move towards islamabad there is an exit leading to M-3. M-3 merges into M4 which ultimately merges with M-5



Perhaps you are speaking about the Lahore Multan motorway which merged into M4 at Abdul hakeem. If so that was started and completed even before m4.


----------



## Chishty4

خوشخبری
آخر کار تقریباً آٹھ ماہ بعد کبیر والا انٹرچینج بھی عوام کے لیے کھول دیا گیا ہے۔
تیری مہربانی مراد سیعد

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal.

Chishty4 said:


> خوشخبری
> آخر کار تقریباً آٹھ ماہ بعد کبیر والا انٹرچینج بھی عوام کے لیے کھول دیا گیا ہے۔
> تیری مہربانی مراد سیعد



Any chance to convert M4 to 6 lanes?


----------



## Chishty4

Bilal. said:


> Any chance to convert M4 to 6 lanes?



ابھی کوئی امکان نہیں

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4




----------



## Chishty4

M4 Motorway,Faisalabad To Multan 🇵🇰

📸 © Faizan Bashir

#Multan #Faisalabad #Punjab #Pakistan 🇵🇰🇵🇰

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Chishty4

ایم 4موٹروے پر 88 کروڑ کی لاگت سے ملتان سے خانیوال کے درمیان ٹاٹےپور انٹرچینج منظور​
*Copy Paste*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

*27 October 2019*​
*آج کے دن ایک سال پہلے ایم فور موٹروے کے آخری حصے کا افتتاح ہوا۔ ایک سال گزرنے کے بعد بھی کبیر والا انٹر چینج کو مکمل نہیں کیا سکا۔ اور شام کوٹ انٹر چینج کے بھی دو ٹول پلازے مکمل نہیں سکے۔ اس صورت حال کو دیکھ کر حکومت خاص طور پر مراد سعید کو تمغے حسن کارکردگی دینا چاہیے۔ 
🏆🏆🏆*​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

*آج ایم فور موٹروے پر خافظ آباد سے خانیوال کا سفر کیا۔ پنڈی بھٹیاں ٹول پلازہ جس کو ختم کر دیا گیا تھا اب پھر سے بحال کر دیا گیا ہے۔ جہاں پر رش کی وجہ سے دس سے پندرہ منٹ ضایع ہوئے۔ شورکوٹ انٹر چینج پر موٹر وے سے آوٹ ہو کر دوبار ان ہونے والا سین ختم ہو گیا ہے۔ لیکن کبیر والا انٹر چینج مکمل نہ ہونے کی وجہ سے ابھی بھی بند ہے۔*​


----------



## Chishty4

کبیروالا انٹرچینج کا ٹول پلازہ مکمل نہ ہونے کی وجہ سے مسافروں کو پریشانی کا سامنا، کبیروالا اور خانیوال جانے کےلیے کئی کلومیٹر کا اضافی سفر طے کرنا پڑتا ہے۔ سجاداکبرشاہ کی رپورٹ​





__ https://www.facebook.com/117957811570003/posts/4202810839751326


----------



## Chishty4

2021-22 Budget allocation for this interchange


----------



## GHALIB

Chishty4 said:


> M4 Motorway,Faisalabad To Multan 🇵🇰
> 
> 📸 © Faizan Bashir
> 
> #Multan #Faisalabad #Punjab #Pakistan 🇵🇰🇵🇰
> 
> View attachment 664390


good photo

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Anti Glare Shields manufactured and installed by Eastern Highway Company at Motorway (M-4) Gojra - Faisalabad Section.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Aerial view..................................


----------

